# Screen Names



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

Why did you pick yours? Does it mean anything?

And could Bass Boy7 please change his name - we already have BassBoy1 and that is just too close confusing me all the time


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought an 1976 alumacraft v bottom and my name is Joe. I know... not very original... :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 4, 2008)

Working in construction, I've been called many names, most of which i cant mention on this site, Tuna, Chaz , Chazmo, Charleto, Charleet. My "fishing bud" whom I worked with, camped with and hung out with turned to the dark side (salt water) and one day at work sitting around at break time, getting my chops busted,(dont understand why they picked on me :wink: ) shamoo was concieved. The shamonian, the shamoobah(almost)


----------



## redbug (Feb 4, 2008)

I wanted to pick a screen name that showed what i liked to fish and since
Scuppernong was hard to spell I took redbug my favorite color to fish with I have caught fish all across the country on it

Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Feb 4, 2008)

it's my name......... :lol:


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 4, 2008)

I do volunteer, online computer help at Woody's Lounge and Doctor Watson is an old Windows diagnostic utility.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> I do volunteer, online computer help at Woody's Lounge and Doctor Watson is an old Windows diagnostic utility.



I thought you got it from hanging out at this place:

https://drwatsonspub.com/


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine is my initials, and my car that I no longer drive. jkb iroc-z, again not very creative, but it has been my screen name for instant messgaing and other forums for a long time.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 4, 2008)

Esquired Wrote


> I thought you got it from hanging out at this place:
> 
> https://drwatsonspub.com/



I used to have lunch there about once a month with a business account's rep back in the late 70's, but haven't thought about, or been in, that place in almost 30 years. As I recall, the food wasn't all that good. :roll: 

I have, however, been mistaken online for this Doc Watson. 

BTW - is the picture in your signature one of your new pours ??? :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Feb 4, 2008)

Smallmouth Dave... it used to be that in another forum but changed it to SM cause I always wanted to catch one. Finally did!


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 4, 2008)

And Big Mouth Dave would be esquired ???? :roll:


----------



## SMDave (Feb 4, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> And Big Mouth Dave would be esquired ???? :roll:


LOL!


----------



## Nickk (Feb 4, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> And Big Mouth Dave would be esquired ???? :roll:





AWWWW no you diiient!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 4, 2008)

Fishing is pretty much my life and my birthday is 3/17


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> I do volunteer, online computer help at Woody's Lounge and Doctor Watson is an old Windows diagnostic utility.



HEHEHE I thought you got it from the bluegrass singer as well, Doc & Dawg is one of my favorite wormin' cd's


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 4, 2008)

nic is my first name and dicarlo is my last name...pretty tricky.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 4, 2008)

Way back when I was first confronted with choosing a username, I had no clue, so I reversed my brothers screename (madpeoples) and went with that.

Bonus is that nobody picks that name ever, anywhere, so I'll never have some random number string added to my handle when registering for online things!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> And Big Mouth Dave would be esquired ???? :roll:


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 4, 2008)

We love ya David.


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 4, 2008)

My boat- 1975 Sears Gamefisher


----------



## pbw (Feb 4, 2008)

Its what people call me or Paul..


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2008)

The USN Enlisted Surface Warfare Specialist badge is sometimes referred to as "waterwings". I believe flounderhead has one also  







(minus the lettering I added to it)


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 4, 2008)

Picked Marine because I was in the USMC. so Marine, I meant to put 0341 instead of 0321 but i screwed it up :x , 0341 was my first MOS while i was in the CORPS


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2008)

> 0341 was my MOS while i was in the Marine Corps...



What does a 0341 do?


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 4, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > 0341 was my MOS while i was in the Marine Corps...
> 
> 
> 
> What does a 0341 do?



0341 is a mortarman, I was in the infantry, weapons platoon. 60mm mortars.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool! I never can remember those MOS #'s.


----------



## whj812 (Feb 4, 2008)

My wife actually made mine a long time ago, when I first joined the Army. Its a mixture of both my name and her name plus the anniversary. Ive kinda just used it every since.

Heck it helps me to remember when the anniversary is, so I dont get yelled at!

LOL....


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2008)

When I was stationed in Texas I was put on Limited Duty (sort of like baseball's disabled list). Part of my physical therapy was walking and I decided that I would wade the flats for flounder...EVERYDAY. So I would get my limit (10 fish) in the morning, ice them down good in my cooler, go to work for my 3 hours a day and then go home and clean the fish, wash the cooler and recharge my gigging light battery and reload the car for the next morning. Only did that for like 13 months. The 59 comes from the year I was born.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 5, 2008)

With mine, I had to sign up for something a few years ago. Don't remember now what it was. Dad used this as my password. When I went to join a message board, the name stuck. Now, all of the message boards, tackle store accounts, and everything else are in this name.


Bass_boy7. Your name is way to confusing to me. Most of y'all probably don't know this, but I saw him on another forum, and looking at it quickly, I thought it was my post, and I was trying to figure out why I had posted that, and why I don't remember it. It took me a minute, but I finally read the handle again. Whew. Call me slow, if you will.
Then, after all that, I still recruited him. :roll:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 5, 2008)

When I first joined another forum I was pressed for a name I just moved to Bensalem and I just started fishing so it was BensalemFisher, I then I consider myself an angler and was not sure if I was going to stay at tinboats so AnAngler was born. 

When i realized I was going to stay I combined the 2 BensalemAngler


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 5, 2008)

Its the same name I use for everything else. Makes it easy to remember.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine is cause i like to bass fish and I get the shakes and get crabby if i dont get to go bassin' like a crack addict needing a fix....


----------



## shamoo (Feb 5, 2008)

So Mr. BassAddict, you when you go fishing you take a straight jacket and Doctor Shinerman?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

shamoo said:


> So Mr. BassAddict, you when you go fishing you take a straight jacket and Doctor Shinerman?



Just a stright jacket which explains why i cant catch anything usually, and giving shinerman the title of Dr is a stretch........... Hes a good vet at best :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm Bryan in Virginia. Another self-explanatory name.

Can't wait till I turn 40, then I can change my screen name to 

The_40yr_Old_Virginian


----------



## Popeye (Feb 5, 2008)

Bryan, how long do we have to wait?


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 5, 2008)

15 years.

By then this site will be called www dot titaniumhoverboats dot net


----------



## Popeye (Feb 5, 2008)

And you might have lost your Virginiananity by then too.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 5, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> And you might have lost your Virginiananity by then too.



Maybe. But my mom always told me I should wait until I'm married to move out of state. :wink:


----------



## shortfish (Feb 5, 2008)

shortfish

because thats what most of us catch any way isnt it.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2008)

shortfish said:


> shortfish
> 
> because thats what most of us catch any way isnt it.



I do for sure 99.9% of the time! :lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 5, 2008)

Backpain says it all, I have had a bad back since I was 20. I got into the internet thing around that same time so I have used it for message boards, video game handles and the like.


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 5, 2008)

I got the name from bassaddict. He got me to join the site and i couldn't think of a screen name. since i liked to fish with shinners all the time. Now he has switched me to soft plastic. I still cheat every now and then and use shinners.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

shinerman77 said:


> I got the name from bassaddict. He got me to join the site and i couldn't think of a screen name. since i liked to fish with shinners all the time. Now he has switched me to soft plastic. I still cheat every now and then and use shinners.




Actually he got it from me busting his balls, one day fishing i was passing by saying "join up you can be shinerman77" and it stuck


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 5, 2008)

At my previous place of employment, and at my current job, my co-workers call me "fish". I think it is because all I talk about is fishing. 
So from there I guess I added a Mr. and joined up on a forum or 2. Pretty simple.


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 6, 2008)

um, well...im a boathauler...........and all my other names ive been called arent postable here


----------



## sccamper (Feb 6, 2008)

sc- south carolina
camper- i go either camping or backpacking alot


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

boathauler32 said:


> um, well...im a boathauler...........and all my other names ive been called arent postable here



Evidently an out of work boathauler, you posted here more in the last few days, than you usually post in a month


----------



## jigfisherman (Feb 6, 2008)

I am a Jigfisherman, thats my number one bait always 2 tied on .


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 6, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> boathauler32 said:
> 
> 
> > um, well...im a boathauler...........and all my other names ive been called arent postable here
> ...


I still do more before breakfast than you do all day...


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

boathauler32 said:


> I still do more before breakfast than you do all day...





HEHEHEHE.,........ Sucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 7, 2008)

I live in the mountains of Pa. All my friends from down home (Pittsburgh) call me the mountain man now so thats where i came up with mtnman.


----------



## kemical (Oct 23, 2008)

Well for years i been called dj Kemical... been djaying for so many years,, then started playing some paintball then all my friends in paintball team (not woods ball) [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/Gmwk_7nj5CI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/Gmwk_7nj5CI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>I[/youtube] so everyone started just calling me Kemical,, now the question why Kemical with a "K" well my real name is Kenn,, soo decide to make it my own way with a K! been thinking about changing it to |TCM|DOC!
Since i love my mac and i practice Traditional Chinese Medicine | DOCtor! 
will see


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 23, 2008)

Me and my son came up with it when we decided if we had a rod/reel and lure store we'd call it FishingBuds, but then it works out as a screen name too :wink:


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 24, 2008)

After I got the new Ink on my arm my wife started calling me "Fish", my two boys picked up on it and started calling me "Dad The Fish". It stuck so I shortened it. I still like my old name better (Cast&Blast), but this one is good too and it came from the family.


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry... not a lot of imagination here... 

G3_Guy = a Guy who owns and does some work for G3 Boats...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is pretty self explanatory, Nickname that started while in high school and it just kinda stuck. :lol:


----------



## natetrack (Oct 24, 2008)

My name is Nathan, Nate for short, and I work for a company that deals with tracked vehicles.


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 24, 2008)

I've always owned Broncos from he early ones to the full size, and it was my CB handle when we were kids running around town. I still own a 66 original Half-cab bronco but have mostly moved on to Jeeps. You Know 
*J*ust
*E*mpty	
*E*ery
*P*ocket


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 24, 2008)

I only catch loggerhead fish..... :---)


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 24, 2008)

its very simple i just look at my boat and say WHAT A PIECE. LOL


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 24, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > I do volunteer, online computer help at Woody's Lounge and Doctor Watson is an old Windows diagnostic utility.
> ...



Yeah, that's a kickn' CD. Also, I got to see Grisman play with Garcia before Jerry passed away.

It's Cheeseball cause I'm the Cheeeesiest


----------

